# Avoid USB devices Virus / Worms



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

This is the major query i saw in our forum , USB Devices like i-pod,pen drives e.t.c; brings viruses/worms which are bad since it disables a lot of features as well as it ruins memory the slows down the whole thing. It disables much of the removal process like Windows *RegEdit.exe*, *MsConfig.exe *and also *TaskMan.exe.* Variations of these also disables your keyboard during normal booting, floods your disk with virus files in the root directory and also the windows directory and some also floods your directory with Folder looking icons that is an executable..

So heres my tip in avoiding this:

1st: Always make all files visible like system and also hidden files with their extension shown.
Go to *Windows Explorer > Tools > Folder Option > View *
_* Enable Show Hidden File
* Disable Hide Extensions for know file type
* Disable Hide Protected OS files _

2nd: Never Use the Autorun functionality in Windows
whenever you put a disk(flash, memory card, usb drive devices and other form of removable drive) it is always a practice to scan it first. but to avoid being the first to be infected by a wild one, always use Windows Explorer to browse the files. Use the left side(Folder Window), to browse the files. Whenever you see an autorun.inf file, delete it! remove the disk and insert it again to avoid clicking it.

3rd: Always update Virus database!


----------



## CA50 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks pal


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

Informative Batistabomb. But you haven't mentioned how to disable autorun. In Windows XP I use TweakUI from Microsoft. In TweakUI, go to My Computer->Autoplay->types and Untick those two boxes as shown below.
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4788/tweakji3.th.png


----------



## smj (Mar 4, 2008)

use tis free software
*rapidshare.com/files/80070159/Kill_MS32dll.dll.vbs.exe.html

*downtown.vc/GJQMO5BUPWW8/Kill MS32dll.dll.vbs.rar.html


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Batista


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 9, 2008)

Me too doing same thing....

Thanks...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2008)

useful tip. Nice sharing.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

nice tutorial dude


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Informative Batistabomb. But you haven't mentioned how to disable autorun. In Windows XP I use TweakUI from Microsoft. In TweakUI, go to My Computer->Autoplay->types and Untick those two boxes as shown below.
> *img405.imageshack.us/img405/4788/tweakji3.th.png


You can also do it from gpedit.msc >> computer config >> admin templates >> system >> turn off autoplay.


----------



## 047 (Mar 11, 2008)

Batistabomb said:


> This is the major query i saw in our forum , USB Devices like i-pod,pen drives e.t.c; brings viruses/worms which are bad since it disables a lot of features as well as it ruins memory the slows down the whole thing. It disables much of the removal process like Windows *RegEdit.exe*, *MsConfig.exe *and also *TaskMan.exe.* Variations of these also disables your keyboard during normal booting, floods your disk with virus files in the root directory and also the windows directory and some also floods your directory with Folder looking icons that is an executable..
> 
> So heres my tip in avoiding this:
> 
> ...



plz tell me the process to delete the virus "kinza.exe" and "autorun.inf" from useb drive and memory card becoz i got these viruses on them.
need urgent help.


----------



## techy_geek (Mar 16, 2008)

thanx a lot


----------



## ismart (Mar 24, 2008)

very useful 4 me...thanx


----------



## swapcool (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## amit.sirsi (Apr 14, 2008)

hi,

here is a simple way to stay safe form viruses that intrude through USB drives.

Most of there viruses will not be detected by any of the antivirus programs. So I foundout my own way.

go to Start>Run; type cmd and hit enter. This opens command line interface. Change your drive to the drive as thatof usb drive. you can see the drive letter in win explorer. eg: i:
then type attrib - *.* and peress enter. if it has a virus it shows two hidden fies one obviously autorun.inf and another .exe file. now in command line interface type attrib -h -s *.* and press enter. Go to the usb drive in windows explorer, make sure you do not double click it or rt. click open it. select the two files and delete them.


----------



## blueshift (Apr 14, 2008)

047 said:


> plz tell me the process to delete the virus "kinza.exe" and "autorun.inf" from useb drive and memory card becoz i got these viruses on them.
> need urgent help.


Scan your System partition using good antivirus s/w (NOD32) and use Unlocker to delete files on your USB drive.
If AV s/w couldn't detect any viruses/worms, then u need to check for the processes currently running in Task Manager or any other process viewer, kill the suspicious process and delete that process file.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 15, 2008)

Avast can detect some of such virus, my 2 friends pen drive meh virus tha, i didnt know that, but when i double click on the drive then Avast automatically told me that Virus found. 
 So i suggest that first use some good antivirus with regular updates . Tricks are good no doubt but antivirus is essential


----------



## dsuresh (Apr 21, 2008)

USB FireWall is an application which protects you from all malevolent programs which try to launch itself as soon as a peripheral USB is inserted. It will inform you if ever such a program is in one of your peripherals USB. You can remove the malevolent file and the file autorun.inf which launches it with the “Delete” button. As soon as USB FireWall is launching, it works in the background task, its window is posted only when one program tries to launch out automatically since a peripheral USB.
  USB FireWall is freeware and its functionality is limited, if ever the malevolent program is already present in your system, it tries to stop it but a patch or an Antivirus program is adapted much more to this kind of problem.
  USB FireWall is ahead-first with Windows Optimum which makes much more than to stop or remove a file or to kill a program.
  USB FireWall can also clean all your partitions for autolaunched Application from partition by deleting autorun file and its application pointed to. 








download here :

*www.freewarefiles.com/USB-FireWall_program_40693.html


----------



## tango_cash (May 12, 2008)

thanks great info.


----------



## arun6459 (May 12, 2008)

dsuresh said:


> USB FireWall is an application which protects you from all malevolent programs which try to launch itself as soon as a peripheral USB is inserted. It will inform you if ever such a program is in one of your peripherals USB. You can remove the malevolent file and the file autorun.inf which launches it with the “Delete” button. As soon as USB FireWall is launching, it works in the background task, its window is posted only when one program tries to launch out automatically since a peripheral USB.
> USB FireWall is freeware and its functionality is limited, if ever the malevolent program is already present in your system, it tries to stop it but a patch or an Antivirus program is adapted much more to this kind of problem.
> USB FireWall is ahead-first with Windows Optimum which makes much more than to stop or remove a file or to kill a program.
> USB FireWall can also clean all your partitions for autolaunched Application from partition by deleting autorun file and its application pointed to.
> ...


 
Thanks for information.
But not able to download.
Page displays-403.Forbidden.
Don't have permission to access .....
Dissabled Firewall & tried,but no use . Please help


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 12, 2008)

1 word for it - Excellent


----------



## dsuresh (May 19, 2008)

alternate link.

*rapidshare.com/files/115965971/USB_security.exe.html


----------



## arun6459 (May 19, 2008)

dsuresh said:


> alternate link.
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/115965971/USB_security.exe.html


Thanks for providing alternate link
Able to download and use "USB_security"
Thanks again.


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

does it avoid autorun to be executed?


----------



## sanyaldk (May 20, 2008)

i use autorun eater its good application deletes the inf file causing trigger to the virus.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 2, 2008)

Just Press Shift Continuously while inserting Pen Drive.....This avoids Auto play for Pen Drive and now u can manually remove the suspicious file or Scan it


----------



## nirjhar (Oct 3, 2008)

Friends Use removeable drive Happly Beacause I am with u:
Do THis or save it naming nirjhar.bat and run it whene use removeable drive:
\(You may contact me with me using nirjhar@in.com)
d:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe
e:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe
f:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe
g:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe
h:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe
i:
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.inf
del autorun.inf
attrib -s -h -a -r explorer.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A explorer.exe
attrib -s -h -a -r recycler
del/P/F/S/Q/A recycler
attrib -s -h -a -r autorun.exe
del/P/F/S/Q/A autorun.exe


----------



## ismart (Oct 4, 2008)

i need it ..thanx


----------



## skippednote (Oct 4, 2008)

TUT saved


----------



## paroh (Oct 15, 2008)

u can install USb disk security


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 17, 2008)

The ultimate tip for avoiding virus and worms is installing Ubuntu - Linux based operating system. Currently iam using this. Recently my system was attacked by torjan virus which infected my whole system, that rendered some key features in Windows useless like disabled Show hidden files, msconfig, Add/Remove programs,Firewall and more . Now i have installed Ubuntu and removed all the files of Torjan that are in my pen drive, ipod, other hard drives, ofcourse i have formatted my windows.


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 20, 2008)

*Simple and effective answer is:*
Insert your infected in Ubuntu (Linux based OS) and remove even hidden files, .EXEs, autorun.ini's

*Simple and effective answer is:*
Insert your infected memory stick in Ubuntu (Linux based OS) and remove even hidden files, .EXEs, autorun.ini's


----------



## nirjhar (Oct 20, 2008)

Avoid USB devices Virus / Worms????
first kill autorun


----------

